# [Query]Optical to Analog Audio Converter+5.1 speakers (<10k)



## onlytanmoy (Jun 22, 2015)

Dear All,

Need your suggestion.

I am basically looking for 5.1 speakers within the price bracket of 10k INR. I have my eyes on the F&D F6000 set.
My mobo is ASUS - M5A97 EVO R2.0 which has got Optical S/PDIF out port at back panel.
Now i understand that the F&D F6000 set (or any other sets below 10k for that matter) lacks any digital audio input. I cannot directly connect an optical cable from the PC to the speakers 

So as a workaround, if i purchase this DAC from ebay (Cable Dolby Digital AC3 DTS PRO Optical TO Analog 5 1 LR Audio Converter Decoder | eBay) and then connect it in between my PC and the 5.1 set then i think i can hook up an optical cable from my PC to the DAC digital input and later from the DAC output to the 5.1 analog input. Will that make any difference to the sound quality rather than connecting the speakers directly to the analog output of the PC?

I am from Kolkata. Are there any places (in chandni chowk) where I can get this DAC device?

Thanks a lot,
Tanmoy.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jun 27, 2015)

hello guys...anyone?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2015)

i think you are misinformed about s/pdif port.first of all this port is meant to be used with AVR/home theater system as this port outputs compressed audio(dolby digital/DTS) which requires decoding at the other end & any device with s/pdif input should have such decoder(that is why very few speakers have this input).now for the 2nd part you don't need s/pdif port at all for your speaker system as your mobo(or any decent mobo in recent years) has 5.1 speaker output through back side audio ports(your board has 6 such ports).adding a converter to decode s/pdif output back to analog between speakers & mobo is a waste of money,nothing else.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 3, 2015)

@ whitestar_999>> thanks a lot for the clarification mate...clear to me now.


----------

